# Episiotomies



## awcoder (Feb 15, 2008)

Is it correct that you may only bill for episiotmy  laceration repair after delivery for third and fourth degree lacerations more extensive lacerations complex repairs  when billing separately with delivery???????


----------



## awcoder (Feb 19, 2008)

*episiotmy*



awcoder said:


> Is it correct that you may only bill for episiotmy  laceration repair after delivery for third and fourth degree lacerations more extensive lacerations complex repairs  when billing separately with delivery???????



help please


----------



## amjordan (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, that is normally the case.  The documentation of the repair needs to clearly reflected in the operative report.  You would use the integumentary repair codes for the 3rd or 4th degree repair, or even an anoplasty if the documentation supports it.


----------



## awcoder (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help!! so you would agree that 1st and 2nd degree repairs should not be coded separate it part of the delivery package ?


----------



## amjordan (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, I agree, anything less then a 3rd degree repair is part of the delivery.


----------



## awcoder (Feb 20, 2008)

*re*

you've been a great help thanks so much!!!!!!!!!


----------

